# Jerky treat warning-600 animals dead



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Jerky treat mystery: Nearly 600 pets dead; still no source, FDA says - NBC News.com


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

OMG That is just heartbreaking. There are so many people who just do not understand how dangerous treats made in China are.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I know...I thought I wld post in case someone knew someone who might use them...it's awful!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylie said:


> OMG That is just heartbreaking. There are so many people who just do not understand how dangerous treats made in China are.


Dr. Krisi told us long ago ... to avoid pet toys made in China, too.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We avoid everything made in China if possible... no matter what it is and who it's for..people or pets.. It's hard but you have to do it to keep safe... Look at China today, polluted smog is covering much of the large cities, air pollution so bad most of the time, people wear face masks. Works on larger dust particles but won't stop microscopic ones or toxins...
Most of us have "smart phones" I google anything I think might be made in China... sometimes the product is made in US with imported ingredients ( red flag) or "distributed in US... another red flag...


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

michellerobison said:


> We avoid everything made in China if possible... no matter what it is and who it's for..people or pets.. It's hard but you have to do it to keep safe... Look at China today, polluted smog is covering much of the large cities, air pollution so bad most of the time, people wear face masks. Works on larger dust particles but won't stop microscopic ones or toxins...
> Most of us have "smart phones" I google anything I think might be made in China... sometimes the product is made in US with imported ingredients ( red flag) or "distributed in US... another red flag...


Ha! That's so ironic considering most smartphones are made in China (like the iPhone). 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

They need to ban China from importing dog stuff to U.S and Canada. We don't need their products :huh:


----------



## Bindi'sMom (Jan 29, 2013)

This is not the firs time I've heard about this. About a year ago I asked my mom to stop giving her dog Coco the HH chicken jerky. I found out that they were made in China and that apparently dogs were getting ill and some were dying. As a result I've learned to check all the labels on anything I may want to feed Bindi.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

eiksaa said:


> Ha! That's so ironic considering most smartphones are made in China (like the iPhone).
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I thought about that too, as I typed it,:HistericalSmiley:
I just heard on the news on the radio about jerky treats from China. They said they were "sickened 1000 dogs" not killed any. " They were having minor kidney issues" I was livid, shouted at the radio, not sickened... killed.. you morons!!!! No wonder people don't take it seriously!:smpullhair::exploding:


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

jenna123 said:


> They need to ban China from importing dog stuff to U.S and Canada. We don't need their products :huh:


You mean US and Canada need to stop importing from China. Where there is demand there is supply, if you don't buy I can't sell. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Before we all go and stop buying *everything *from China, let's consider what China is providing:

320.4 million personal computers (90.6% of all personal computers in US)
109 million air conditioners (80% of all AC in US)
74% of global solar cell production capacity
1.1 BILLION cell phones 
12.6 BILLION pairs of shoes (63% of US shoes)

There is a very interesting book called " A Year Without China" by Sara Bongioni. It chronicals her families quest to live one year without using products from China. 

We live in a global economy. It is everywhere. Even dog food companies from the US and Canada may (or may not) buy ingredients form China. 

Here is an interesting article about avoiding food made in China. It's eye opening. 

Think You Can Avoid Pet Foods Made In China? Think Again! | Dogs Naturally Magazine

Basically, if you want to be competely assured you are not feeding any food or food ingredients from China, you need to be homecooking all food and treats that go into your dog.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> I thought about that too, as I typed it,:HistericalSmiley:
> I just heard on the news on the radio about jerky treats from China. They said they were "sickened 1000 dogs" not killed any. " They were having minor kidney issues" I was livid, shouted at the radio, not sickened... killed.. you morons!!!! No wonder people don't take it seriously!:smpullhair::exploding:


It's not just our pet foods and toys ... it's so much more. We need to check labels ... and, even then, one has to be super careful.

In addition, do we know where the fish and other foods we eat at restaurants are coming from??

Below are just a couple of links of hundreds of other articles/news reports that one can google ...  

DECKER & TRIPLETT: China's poisonous exports - Washington Times

From China, The Future of Fish - Businessweek


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

pammy4501 said:


> Before we all go and stop buying *everything *from China, let's consider what China is providing:
> 
> 320.4 million personal computers (90.6% of all personal computers in US)
> 109 million air conditioners (80% of all AC in US)
> ...




It's hard to avoid that's for sure...I still have my old Motorola Razr, pre- chinese,I could go back to that phone... until it dies...

As much as we want to avoid it, companies take advantage of slave labour that china provides and how many Americans want it "cheap" don't think about that labour... as they shop Wal-Mart over their local grocery store because the prices are lower...

All our electronics are made in China now.

We can at least try to avoid it by looking at clothing and shoe labels,you can still find these items made in the US but you have to really research and ,yes, they will cost more!

If I buy something made in China, it's my choice and my risk, but my pets don't have any say in it,so I choose to spend more money to insure their health... I don't feel they should have to pay the price because I don't want to pay more...
Seriously check food labels too..

I compared prices of dog food in Wal-Mart, you can get a 40 pound bag of "old Roy" for about $28.00, but you feed a lot more to get them adequate nutrition. You also get more "free furtilizer" from your dog... what you save in dog food budget you will pay extra in vet bills and dentals and more time scoopin the poopin's.. Most people I know feed this, it only lasts about 4-5 weeks... about .56 cents per day.

I pay $65.00 for a 22 pound bag or food at the vet, but I don't have to feed them mountains of food, less "dog furtilizer" in the yard to scoop up. My dogs rarely have health issues and teeth take little to keep clean.. lasts me about 5 weeks so not that expensive when you feed 5. About $1.30 per day...

Sadly people only do the math at the shelf based on those yellow "price per ounce" labels on the shelves...

Same thing with treats. They don't get bowlfulls of treats, so I figure it's best to get the best and safest I can find... If the average bag of treats is $15.00 and lasts 5 dogs, many weeks, usually longer because they have a serious stash of treats to choose from ( we're talking doggie treat pantry full) :innocentyeah, like I'm the only one with a major hoard of doggie treats eh Lol):HistericalSmiley: it's really not that expensive...

People spend more on themselves on snacking and food than they do their dogs.. Most dogs eat once or twice a day, people really should get the best since it's all the dogs eat except for a few treats..


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Michelle, if you're interested the new Motorola phone Moto X is made in America. It looks like a neat phone too. 

I might be getting it soon too for other reasons (like not being happy with my iPhone after recent updates). 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

